# Sunday Freeport



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Day trip out of Surfside Marina on Sunday and room for two. PM if interested. 
Jerry


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the PMs. I think I'm full but will holler tomorrow if anything changes.


----------



## waterfly (Sep 18, 2007)

How did it go???? Please report...


----------

